# Passwort ändern? - Wie?



## Areanor (26. August 2006)

Hallo!
Nachdem BLASC umgezogen ist, hab ich eine Mail bekommen mit einem neuen Passwort und
dem Hinweis, daß ich es nach dem Einloggen wieder ändern sollte.

Aber wie????

ich hab's jetzt schon viermal über die Einstellungen versucht. 
Ich geh auch jedesmal brav auf "Benutzerdaten speichern".
Und immer, wenn ich mich wieder einloggen will, verlangt
Buffed.de das alte bescheuerte Passwort, das ich mit der Mail bekommen habe.
Also, wie kann ich das Passwort auf mein persönliches Passwort ändern?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2006)

Hi,

nachdem du das Passwort in den Einstellungen geändert hast musst du die Daten im 2. Schritt mit der Datenübersicht noch einmal bestätigen.


----------



## DarkViper3k (26. August 2006)

also bei mir scheint es auch nicht zu gehen geändert aber nicht übernommen wurden


----------



## Gast (27. August 2006)

Hab das Problem auch, das ich passwort geändert hab in den einstellungen aber immer noch mit dem alten einlogen muss.


----------



## Gast (27. August 2006)

ach ja, bin kein gast sondern user (hab oben gerade geschrieben). Jetzt nimmt er beide passwörter nicht mehr an xD


----------



## Gast (27. August 2006)

bei mir ist es genauso ich bin regestriert habe das passwort geändert und kann mich jetzt mit keinen von beiden einloggen


----------



## *Tantal* (Gast) (27. August 2006)

Sorry, aber bei mir erscheint unter dem Link Einstellungen nur dieses Forum und sonst gar nichts.

Wo bitte soll man denn hier seine Einstellungen ändern.

Ich benutze Firefox in der neuesten Version.


----------



## Crowley (27. August 2006)

Die Einstellungen sind nur verfügbar, wenn du eingeloggt bist.

Leider gibt es bei der ganzen Nutzerverwaltung und den Newskommentaren noch ein paar Probleme. Die haben bei uns allerdings allerhöchste Priorität, und wir hoffen die spätestens morgen im Griff zu haben.


----------



## *Tantal* (Gast) (27. August 2006)

Na super, da logt man sich auf der ersten Seite ein mit dem zugeschickten Passwort, geht dann auf Foren und ist nicht mehr drin.

Na da wünsch ich doch noch viel spass hier.

So ein sch.... kann nur Leuten einfallen die auch noch Geld mit jeden Klick verdienen.

grml, tolle Leistung das mit dem "neuen Design"


----------



## Gast (27. August 2006)

Und nun geht gar nix mehr, weder das alte noch das neue PW.

Achja, irgendwie erscheint hinter den ganzen unnötigen Bildern irgendeine rote Schrift die was von Cookies schreibt.

Cookies sind bei uns im Netz generell VERBOTEN für Seiten im Web.

Beim alten Blasc ist es ohne gegangen.

Sollte ich ein Cookie für diese Seiten brauchen muss garantiert werden das es sich sofort nach beenden der Seite löscht, sprich Haltbarkeit auf "nach beenden der Seite löschen" muss möglich sein.


----------



## *Tantal* (Gast) (27. August 2006)

Hui, jetzt wird man schon begrüsst mit Hallo Tantal und wenn man dann auf Einstellungen klickt, das direkt darunter steht "Einstellungen|Abmelden" dann kommt man wohin, genau hierher und ist wieder Gast.

Und hier ist das PW nicht gültig.

Tolle Wurst, wenn ich unsere Webseite in der Arbeit so verwalten würde, könnte ich mir einen neuen Job suchen.


----------



## Tantal (29. August 2006)

Anscheinend kein Interesse hier mal weiter zu antworten.

Danke, ihr habt hier schnell von Blizzard gelernt.

PS: Habe herausgefunden was für Cookies man braucht um sich hier an zu melden.

Mann sollte in seiner Firewall und im Browser "Cookies von Dritten" aktivieren.

Rat von mir, auch gleich einstellen das nach beenden der Seite diese sofort gelöscht werden.


----------



## Crowley (29. August 2006)

Hallo Tantal,

ich war heute damit beschäftigt die Probleme zu untersuchen. Entschuldige, dass ich jetzt erst was schreibe, aber außer "Ich schaus mir an" hätte ich vorher sowieso nichts schreiben können.

Es gab leider ein Problem, das bei deaktivierten Cookies trotzdem eine "Login erfolgreich"-Bestätigung kam, obwohl man eigentlich gar nicht eingeloggt war. Das hab ich jetzt korrigiert.

Desweiteren gibt es noch einen Fehler, dass man wenn man nicht eingeloggt ist, durch den Einstellungen-Link aufs Forum geleitet wird. Daran arbeite ich gerade.

Was deine weiteren Aussagen angeht: "Cookies von Dritten" sollte nicht nötig sein. Das Cookie kommt direkt von www.buffed.de. Es sollte also genügen, Cookies "nur von der ursprünglichen Seite" zu akzeptieren.

Es kann im Moment noch passieren, dass die Cookies unterschiedlich lang laufen, so dass man im Forum noch eingeloggt ist, auf dem Portal aber nicht mehr. Das werd ich auch noch berichtigen, so dass man dann auch in der Login-Box auswählen kann, ob man eingeloggt bleiben möchte, oder die Cookies beim Schließen des Browser ablaufen.


----------



## Areanor (31. August 2006)

Zam, das zweite Fenster zum Bestätigen kam bei mir nicht - heute ging's aber - hab Deinen obigen Link dafür benutzt. Konnte das Passwort bestätigen und mich nach dem Ausloggen wieder mit dem neuen Passwort einloggen.


Crowley, danke für die Antworten und das "Anschauen" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Stilzkin* (Gast) (2. September 2006)

Ich kann mich seit der Umstellung weder auf der Homepage noch im Forum einlogen.
Hab zwar ein neues Passwort bekommen, komme aber nach dem einlogen immer wieder unangemeldet auf die Forumsseite.


----------

